# Cheating Wife audio file (not the act)



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

Cheating Wife | 98PXY, Rochester, NY

Seems real. Sickeningly hard to listen to at times. 

Literally threw my stomach off...


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Holy crap!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Now, if only my sound card hadn't died...


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

wtf???????


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

That is the worst DJ in the history of radio.

He gets a situation like this raw and live on his show and his first reaction is ..

"I'm gonna let you guys go"

This **** is radio GOLD!

I'd fire him if I was running that station.
He's an idiot.


----------



## DoktorFun (Feb 25, 2014)

Bang Bang!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Now, if only my sound card hadn't died...


Woman calls into a radio talk show, topic is cheating, she states she's been in an affair for "a couple years", gives her reasoning while the female DJ kinda disses her for being a cheater.

Her reasoning is husband doesn't pay attention to me OM does.

Two minutes later another caller is hooked into the show.
Turns out it's her BIL (Said it sounds like his SIL Sarah. Sarah responds by saying "oh my god" then starts balling telling him it's none of his business.)who starts giving her serious **** for cheating on his brother.

Then the idiot male DJ (two DJ's) says.."I'm gonna let you guys go."
Call over.

I know it's serious but I can't help but find it funny she got busted over the radio.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Disgusting


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

You would think that they would have some sort of a 10 or 15 second delay if it's live radio just in case someone said a derogatory statement that could be bleeped out. 

Not bad enough she's cheating but now everyone knows expect her husband..............at least not yet. Hope someone calls the police and tells them to watch the house before something happens.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Sad modern world. The WW sounded very unhappy and conflicted. She was not happy being in an affair but she was addicted to the attention from OM and of course she was not putting her energy and emotion into her husband. Her husband may have ignored her for years or may have been trying his darndest, we don't have enough to go by to draw a conclusion.

The lost baby could have been OM's or husband's but she aborted it to "solve" the problem. That gave her additional guilt, saying that she had a miscarriage to cover it up. Could just have been a miscarriage and an additional source of pain.

You can be sure the BIL was dialing within one minute of getting off the air... unless the DJ got Sarah to promise to confess on her own with the BIL, agreeing to give her a break beause the radio was a form of confession self-outing. Well, it was, wasn't it. If you go on radio talk show, you secret is out there.

My conclusion: there is hope for that marriage, not great but there is some.

What did the radio personalities say to each other afterwards? Not much, just high five, that was good for the ratings. Due to the high entertainment value.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Without hearing it -I'll fire up my Chrome Book in a short while- I will say that it is probably faked.

There have been several "cheater caught live on radio" features, most turned out to be scripted and performed by members of staff.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow! Would love to see how that panned out. I love how she claims to be there for her family while she is getting boned by a scumbag that couldn't give a sh!t about her kids. 

Mother of the fvckn year!


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Without hearing it -I'll fire up my Chrome Book in a short while- I will say that it is probably faked.
> 
> There have been several "cheater caught live on radio" features, most turned out to be scripted and performed by members of staff.


Don't think so on this one, Matt.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> Sad modern world. The WW sounded very unhappy and conflicted. She was not happy being in an affair but she was addicted to the attention from OM and of course she was not putting her energy and emotion into her husband. Her husband may have ignored her for years or may have been trying his darndest, we don't have enough to go by to draw a conclusion.
> 
> The lost baby could have been OM's or husband's but she aborted it to "solve" the problem. That gave her additional guilt, saying that she had a miscarriage to cover it up. Could just have been a miscarriage and an additional source of pain.
> 
> ...


As bad as this was, I actually did have a sliver of compassion for Sara. Women crave/need attention, compliments and affection, and when they don't get it at home, then it's so very easy to be drawn into someone that is giving them what they so desperately need and is missing. They don't see where it's leading (of course), but that all of a sudden attention rush that is missing could be overpowering I would imagine.

It was pretty obvious (to me anyway) that she was torn from the beginning of the clip, but it did lay out some of the reasons that these things can happen and could serve well as a wake up call for those willing to listen. 

Don't mistake reasons for excuses for this. No excuse for her behavior. I think my feelings on this are more than well documented here. That being said, I do understand how it can happen.

That lost baby thing is a curve ball I can't even begin to fathom, though. That level of deceit and betrayal is just unforgivable for me. She lost me at that point.

Hmmph, if there's a more lose/lose situation than adultery, I really don't want to know about it.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Without hearing it -I'll fire up my Chrome Book in a short while- I will say that it is probably faked.
> 
> There have been several "cheater caught live on radio" features, most turned out to be scripted and performed by members of staff.


I'd normally agree with you if it weren't for her reaction when she heard her BIL's voice and the fact that the DJ shut it down the minute her realized the BIL was on the line.

Don't think they'd set this up just to shut it down when it was getting very dramatic .


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

This sounds like the real deal. You have to feel so sorry for the husband when he gets that call from his brother.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

the only reason why i don't think it was fake is that if i was the DJ i would have let this one go on further if it was scripted....you don't just put a 5 minute piece, you let it go for at least 20 minutes it makes for better radio....I think sara was going to have a very bad night.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

It didn't sound staged to me. Moreover, the radio people sounded like azzhats. That wasn't acting either.

Being a cheater was not the woman's dream of how her life was going to turn out. She was conflicted.

(lucky it was wasn't Cairo or Mogadishu call in radio)


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

That was probably the fakest cry I've ever heard. Guys I have some real estate for sale in a nice warm climate if you're interested PM me.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow if its true just wow!!!!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

tacoma said:


> I'd normally agree with you if it weren't for her reaction when she heard her BIL's voice and the fact that the DJ shut it down the minute her realized the BIL was on the line.
> 
> Don't think they'd set this up just to shut it down when it was getting very dramatic .


In all fairness to the DJs I think they would've let it play out until the 'lost' baby came into the picture.

That added a dimension to the story that I wasn't ready for or expecting. 

I doubt they were either.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

sinnister said:


> That was probably the fakest cry I've ever heard. Guys I have some real estate for sale in a nice warm climate if you're interested PM me.


I disagree. I didn't sense that all this time.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If the call ain't fake, she's been owned!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Philat said:


> Don't think so on this one, Matt.


"Gee, he really listens to me and he loves me." 

Still in two minds about it. Both calls have same audio quality, so seems more like its studio created. This might be the result of using Optimod processing, but still not 100% convinced.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

3putt said:


> In all fairness to the DJs I think they would've let it play out until the 'lost' baby came into the picture.
> 
> That added a dimension to the story that I wasn't ready for or expecting.
> 
> I doubt they were either.


Oh, they should have been. As they would almost certainly have 15 second delay on all calls to air.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

If it was fake, I doubt it was the radio station, it was a set up by the girl and guy.
This could be why the DJ cut it off. Still......I threw up in my mouth a little listening to that. If that was real, the Karma bus was working overtime on this one.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

HarryDoyle said:


> If it was fake, I doubt it was the radio station, it was a set up by the girl and guy.
> This could be why the DJ cut it off. Still......I threw up in my mouth a little listening to that. If that was real, the Karma bus was working overtime on this one.


I heard one every bit as real. Turned out it was faked by the station staff.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

I couldn't believe what I was hearing. What idiot would admit to doing something like that OVER THE RADIO? I mean, my God! And then to have your own BIL call in and rake you over the coals and call you a "wh0re." She started crying. My heart was pounding and I actually felt sick to my stomach. I'm sure it all hit the fan when her husband was told about it. What a tragedy for all concerned! Infidelity is so destroying to so many.


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

3putt said:


> Women crave/need attention, compliments and affection, and when they don't get it at home, then it's so very easy to be drawn into someone that is giving them what they so desperately need and is missing. They don't see where it's leading (of course), but that all of a sudden attention rush that is missing could be overpowering I would imagine.


Very true. The most tragic thing I’ve heard in this regard is when the wife readily admits that her husband gave her attention and compliments. It’s just that his compliments didn’t counts as much as other men's because her husband loves her and is supposed to say stuff like that.



3putt said:


> Could serve well as a wakeup call for those willing to listen.


I’m going to step up my game with my wife and tell her that my complements are more sincere because I’m already in her pants. Other men say that stuff to get in her pants.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Graywolf2 said:


> Very true. The most tragic thing I’ve heard in this regard is when the wife readily admits that her husband gave her attention and compliments. It’s just that his compliments didn’t counts as much as other men's because her husband loves her and is supposed to say stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to step up my game with my wife and tell her that my complements are more sincere because I’m already in her pants. Other men say that stuff to get in her pants.


My W and I have talked tons about the actions and reactions of others around us and the book "Not Just Friends" was a real help to us and helped her define who people are and often what agendas they have/had, she even talked openly about past experiences where she could relate to her new found learning. 

I care not about whether or not it was staged or what ever, but I do think that if this was actually aired on live radio it would have given listeners a lot to think and possibly talk about with their spouses.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Graywolf2 said:


> Very true. The most tragic thing I’ve heard in this regard is when the wife readily admits that her husband gave her attention and compliments. It’s just that his compliments didn’t counts as much as other men's because her husband loves her and is supposed to say stuff like that.


I did that _all _the time.
My wife would say to me, on more than one occasion (during the affair), _"Actions, not words_"

However, Ive been blasted on this Forum, for blaming myself and giving my wife too much leeway for what happened....but looking back, I agree with her.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

The adulterous wife in the sound clip could well have been my xW.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

If it is not a fake, sounds like "Sara" wanted to get caught, subconsciously. On top of it, she didn't even seem to be that into the AP! 

I hope it was a fake......


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Graywolf2 said:


> Very true. The most tragic thing I’ve heard in this regard is when the wife readily admits that her husband gave her attention and compliments. It’s just that his compliments didn’t counts as much as other men's because her husband loves her and is supposed to say stuff like that.












This is so absolutely true of people in affairs. I've heard cheaters say that in real life as well. I remember one woman who was cheating who said her husband never paid her attention, didnt compliment her, etc. Yet when we heard the husbands story, he said it was totally untrue, he told her he loved her all the time, complimented her, etc.

You see, it goes in one ear and out the other. 

BUT IF THE OM/OW SAYS THE SAME THING, BAM! That's how its like in fantasyland. Of course, the OM pays you attention, he doesn't have to deal with your sh!t on a daily basis, doesnt have to help pay the bills, help raise the children, take care of you when you're sick, etc, etc, etc. Why buy the cow when he's getting the mild for free? 

That's the reason why you CANNOT compete with the OM/OW. Your WS sees you everyday, warts and all, while he/she sees the OM/OW at their best, and never has to see all their own faults and warts. You cant compete against fantasy.

Thats why 97% of affair relationships fail, the WS finally gets to see the real side of the OM/OW. 

That's why this woman on the radio, Sarah, is in for a rude awakening when all this is exposed. OM seems to be Mr Wonderful, etc. Of course he seems to be Mr Wonderful, he just gets to bang you and all he has to to is pay fake compliments.

And I bet the baby she lost was the OM's.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

lordmayhem said:


> This is so absolutely true of people in affairs. I've heard cheaters say that in real life as well. I remember one woman who was cheating who said her husband never paid her attention, didnt compliment her, etc. Yet when we heard the husbands story, he said it was totally untrue, he told her he loved her all the time, complimented her, etc.
> 
> You see, it goes in one ear and out the other.
> 
> ...


Yes to all the above.
Good post.

Brutal, but honest and true.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

"he compliments me."

Makes my stomach turn, I heard the same thing. This was, of course before my wife realized the bum OM was a jerk, and ended things. Brilliant way to ruin a marriage.


----------



## sfgjsdgjying (Mar 30, 2014)

Literally threw my stomach off...


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Forest said:


> "he compliments me."
> 
> Makes my stomach turn, I heard the same thing. This was, of course before my wife realized the bum OM was a jerk, and ended things. Brilliant way to ruin a marriage.


But it is the whole value thing I am struggling with? How can the compliments of others weigh more than those of your SO who has committed to a relationship with you?

I do in all respects get where she is coming from in her view of how OM makes her feel special, but don't get how she did not engage with her SO to make him realize there were problems or underlying issues.

I like to think I was a good H to both of my Ws but truth is I messed up somewhere, not sure how or where? But there has to be a reason why they chose to put others before me :scratchhead:

Perhaps her H is a jerk, maybe he does not pay compliments or makes an effort to make her feel special? Perhaps he is kind and gentle, perhaps he is working too hard to support his family and does not think to make extra efforts as he works so hard to provide? 

I would like to know both sides of the story but can see it from all angles.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I think it was real. The talk show hosts did not have well thought out responses. It seems spontaneous.

We only have a glimpse into these lives. It is easy to magnify what little evidence came forth.

For sure the WW was conflicted an pained otherwise she would not have called to pour her heart out. If OM is married and does not offer to divorce his wife, then she may discover that all his honeyed words were just corn syrup.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

tacoma said:


> That is the worst DJ in the history of radio.
> 
> He gets a situation like this raw and live on his show and his first reaction is ..
> 
> ...


You'll know DJ's always have producers and engineers (and lawyers) in their ears, they'd be mindful of a lawsuit, especially if anything happened to the woman. They probably did the right thing


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: Cheating Wife audio file (not the act)*



wranglerman said:


> But it is the whole value thing I am struggling with? How can the compliments of others weigh more than those of your SO who has committed to a relationship with you?
> 
> I do in all respects get where she is coming from in her view of how OM makes her feel special, but don't get how she did not engage with her SO to make him realize there were problems or underlying issues.
> 
> ...


For all the talk about how men are all about physical attractiveness when it comes to women it is actually the women who are constantly out to see if they can still attract a man. As a husband I have already been conquered. She already "won" me and I'm no longer a challenge to her. Or at least that is how it would be if I didn't constantly work to make her "win" me again and again. For all the bluster from women against the idea of a sexual marketplace it is the women that are always testing to see their place in it. Did their value slip too much? Can they still attract a mate? So when they fish for compliments from other men this is why. And when other men do give them compliments it means more to them simply because you are already in her back pocket. But it is women with low or lowered boundaries that allow that kind of banter to develop into something destructive. Although she will never admit it my wife still loves it when she gets complimented by other men. But so long as she constantly has to keep focusing on keeping me she will not let those compliments linger for more than the few minutes it took to receive them. If she feels that taking her eyes off me for more than a minute or two risks losing me she'll always keep her attention where it matters...on me and the marriage.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

bfree said:


> For all the bluster from women against the idea of a sexual marketplace it is the women that are always testing to see their place in it. Did their value slip too much? Can they still attract a mate? So when they fish for compliments from other men this is why. And when other men do give them compliments it means more to them simply because you are already in her back pocket. But it is women with low or lowered boundaries that allow that kind of banter to develop into something destructive.


That's especially true in this case. This WW was complaining that she would tell her husband that, and he would compliment her for a while, then go back to treating her like furniture...or so she said.

This particular woman *constantly* needs validation of her attractiveness, and thus has very low self esteem and *very needy*. So if the husband doesn't continually compliment her, she will seek out that validation from some other man. She is not marriage material, because no man can be the perfect husband all the time. 

This WW is also your typical cake eater. When they asked why she was still with her BH, she answered because she has kids. In other words, if OM was so wonderful, why didn't she leave the marriage for him? Because her BH had become nothing more than the live in babysitter and co-provider.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Forest said:


> "he compliments me."
> 
> Makes my stomach turn, I heard the same thing. This was, of course before my wife realized the bum OM was a jerk, and ended things. Brilliant way to ruin a marriage.


Well, I heard the same thing as well. I told her 'Your dad compliments you whenever you look nice. Did you f' him too?'


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

wow! I wonder if this conversation was real or made up. 
Too much of a coincidence I'd say.
To have your BIL accidentally listening to you on the radio while you confess your cheating...?

But as the saying goes "the cheating always comes out in a way or another.." so I guess that was her way.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

bryanp said:


> This sounds like the real deal. You have to feel so sorry for the husband when he gets that call from his brother.


Sounds super fake to me. I could be wrong, but her reaction seemed staged, not real.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

BobSimmons said:


> You'll know DJ's always have producers and engineers (and lawyers) in their ears, they'd be mindful of a lawsuit, especially if anything happened to the woman. They probably did the right thing


Yeah you have a point.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

happi_g_more2 said:


> Sounds super fake to me. I could be wrong, but her reaction seemed staged, not real.


I wouldn't say super fake but...

Even if you are conducting an affair, why a)Call a radio station which is clearly popular where members of your family (maybe even your husband) might recognize your voice
b)Divulge info including when they hook up etc
C) Even if somehow family members still didn't believe it was her, she gave up info about her kids age

maybe, then maybe not


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't think it was staged. If you look at talk radio and reality TV the business model is to get real people to provide the entertainment by humiliating themselves. This is cheap compared with creating radio or TV theater with a script.

If someone wrote that, it was very clever. There clever playwrights but they would cost too much to commission.

The formula for sensationalist media entertainment is sensation. Sex is number one ingredient. Meet a celebrity is another tried and true draw. Get rich without working, another.

I agree with Bfree's analysis, but it is more complicated. Sometimes men say or do things that destroy their wives emotionally so that their marriages are doomed. Sometimes they don't even realize it.

Once, my ex (then my girlfriend) and I went for a long trail run with another couple. They were LTR but also unmarried. After we had gone quite some distance, we stopped. Everyone was thirsty. The woman said she was. The guy had a water bottle and said I am going to drink it all. He laughed and drained it, leaving her not a drop.

We had water she could drink but I say in her eyes the shock, humiliation and disappointment. The woman was my girlfriend's classmate. I never met her again but I am knew in flash that she was done with him. He made a bad joke and was weirdly selfish. I doubt he was like that everyday. It was stupid impulse.

A girlfriend can easily end a relationship after such a realization. A wife, especially a woman with children, cannot. Sometime there are many humiliations or incidents so that love and respect are gone. Instead of divorcing, some women in this position – those with low self regard – remain in the relationship but become vulnerable to approaches by men who realize they are ripe for the taking.

Of course, there are also shallow attention seeking women who pay for compliments with sex.


----------

